# Beyoncé Inspired Look



## Lady_Danger (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is the makeup I did yesterday as I didn't wear any today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was really inspired by  Beyoncé's makeup in the bedroom scenes of her music video for 'Why Don't You Love Me', and wanted to attempt a recreation of it including the tears. I'm a bit nervous posting my first FOTD here, everyone is so amazingly talented hehe! I'm not 100% happy with my brows, I filled them in quickly and they look a bit off to me but oh well. I hope you like it!






Products used are:

Face:
Maybelline Dream Creamy Foundation 
MAC Pearl Cream Colour Base
ELF Blush/Bronzing duo - just the bronzer.
Revlon Skinlights Illuminator - the darker golden brown colour (discontinued I believe)

Eyes:
Lid: Sleek Graphite palette - champagne colour + Urban Decay - Half Baked
Highlight: NYX Jumbo Pencil - Milk, Sleek Graphite palette - white.
Cut crease: MAC Brun and Carbon shadows.
Inner corner: NYX Smokey eye palette - off-white colour.
MAC Penultimate Eyeliner - Rapidblack
Lancome black khol liner 
Loreal Super liner - Carbon Black
Brows - MAC Brun
eBay false lashes.
Tears are Collection 2000 black eye dust mixed with Fix+ that I let run down my cheek

Lips:
Rimmel Moisture Renew lipstick - Nicely Nude
Boots Natural Collection lipstick - Apple Blossom
Rimmel 1000 Kisses Lipliner - name rubbed off, nude brown colour


----------



## Pushpa (May 13, 2010)

ooo i <3 this so much


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2010)

I
Love
This!!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 13, 2010)

I love Beyonce and I love this look. Great job!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (May 13, 2010)

Girl, you look fierce! Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and your hair is the most gorgeous colour i have ever seen! What dye do you use?


----------



## blusherie (May 13, 2010)

Great job! This is so pretty!


----------



## Lady_Danger (May 13, 2010)

Wow thanks guys for the nice comments!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissmypinkstar* 

 
_Girl, you look fierce! Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and your hair is the most gorgeous colour i have ever seen! What dye do you use?_

 
Ah thank you so much hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After bleaching it I use Special Effects dye in Devilish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## ilhk (May 13, 2010)

lovee it<3


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 13, 2010)

Wow! You did a great job on the look!! Loves it!


----------



## Candy Christ (May 13, 2010)

Your brows are gorgeous!!! This is a really beautiful look also


----------



## dnarcidy (May 13, 2010)

Wow, great job!  I'm impressed.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 13, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## shannyn92 (May 13, 2010)

this is gorgeous and you are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Donut (May 13, 2010)

Amazing!!!! would've never noticed the brows while admiring your work had you not mentioned it!!!

Great Job!!!


----------



## x0besoz (May 13, 2010)

this is HOT! and ur skin looks great!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2010)

I can't see the pics? Anyone else?


----------



## lexielex (May 14, 2010)

I love  the look and the color of your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## primor2 (May 14, 2010)

i agree your hair is gorgeous!! and this look is awesome!! you did a fantastic job=]]


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 14, 2010)

Wow, this looks amazing. You did a great job!


----------



## January (May 14, 2010)

Amazing!!


----------



## thekatalyst (May 14, 2010)

yeah love it, and actually I really like the shape of your brows!


----------



## mariserinb (May 14, 2010)

this is amazinggggg LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## peachsuns (May 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2010)

Oh, that's beautiful! Nice brows and great colors. I wasn't able to see pics in Firefox, but I am in other browsers... but only for this post thus far. Hmm, time to figure out what's up.


----------



## Lady_Danger (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Oh, that's beautiful! Nice brows and great colors. I wasn't able to see pics in Firefox, but I am in other browsers... but only for this post thus far. Hmm, time to figure out what's up._

 
Hey lovely, I just saw your other comment and was about to upload the picture to another site. Ohdear, I use Firefox too and so far haven't had any problems with Photobucket images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder what happened!


----------



## PomPoko (May 14, 2010)

This is amazing. You have awesome eyeliner skills, and I'm in awe of your skin.


----------



## britty_bear (May 14, 2010)

werk bish!!! do you have a pic with your eyes closed tho? i would love to see that.


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 15, 2010)

this is absolutely amazing and you're beautiful


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_Danger* 

 
_Hey lovely, I just saw your other comment and was about to upload the picture to another site. Ohdear, I use Firefox too and so far haven't had any problems with Photobucket images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder what happened!_

 

Thanks! I ended up figuring out it was my AdBlock extension in Firefox. Once I disabled it I was fine, though it is weird that it was just this picture. Oh the wonderful mysterious world of the internet


----------



## DigitalRain (May 15, 2010)

awesome!! I love the lips.


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)

So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Senoj (May 15, 2010)

I so LOVE it!


----------



## joey444 (May 15, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2010)

wow! you did an amazing job!


----------



## kenoki (May 15, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (May 15, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks for sharing, cant wait to see more looks and "tuts" ^_^


----------



## dust_bunny (Jul 20, 2010)

This is stunning, you look beautiful and your makeup is perfect!


----------



## devin (Jul 21, 2010)

This is beautiful!! Fabulous job!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 21, 2010)

I loved this music video, I just kinda wished she wasn't blonde in it 4 some reason lol. You did such a good job


----------



## Sevy (Jul 21, 2010)

That looks so good! I love it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

Oooooh!

Gawjus!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 21, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 22, 2010)

LOVE this look - the Why Don't You Love Me video is amazing!


----------



## GorgeousJocey (Jul 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Caderas (Jul 22, 2010)

you executed it beautifully girl!!  love it


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, your eyebrown amaze me! Love this look and you are freakin`gorg!! xoxo


----------



## purelyfabulous (Jul 29, 2010)

you should post EVERYDAY! you're talented!


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Sep 2, 2010)

Omg I LOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEE this!!!! Please post more!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, you're so gorg!


----------



## Adidi (Sep 8, 2010)

YOU are amazingly talented!!! This is beautiful, you're very slilled. keep on posting, please.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Oct 7, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## lolcats (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## GuessGrrL9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! Great job!


----------

